
Twitter predicted to become a big TV screen - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/twitter-predicted-to-become-a-big-tv-screen?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=78a0a9b18e-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-78a0a9b18e-281895037
======
draz
<quote>Twitter isn’t just going to disappear. It’s just going to become a new
way to follow celebrities, corporations, and the like,” said Toubia.</quote>
Funny, I thought Twitter IS that for the past few years... :-) Essentially,
what they're saying is that Twitter is a passive way to consume information.
Didn't we all know that already. Am I missing anything?

